# Elie Bleu flor de alba Humidor



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

how much would you pay for a new Elie Bleu flor de alba Humidor with it's Original authenticy papers #378

Is $1800 to much LOL


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe $50, but then again I have never heard of that particular humidor. Any info on it?


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Sherlockholms said:


> Maybe $50, but then again I have never heard of that particular humidor. Any info on it?


Elie Bleu Flor De Alba Humidor | Elie Bleu Humidors For Cigars

Jack schwartz carry them ,about $4000 average. when I slip to this side of the slippery slope just shoot me LOL


----------



## Cajun (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't know, but that green stained flamed maple is gorgeous. If only money were no object my humidor would look more like that.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I had to look up Elie Bleu. Seems to be some fancy French manufacturing plant in Paris. Whoopee!

I'm not sophisticated enough to pay 2G for such a small humidor. Saw one on eflea new for 2 grand. I guess collectors pay what market asks and hope the prices go up.

For that money, a really large used commercial electrically controlled humidor could be had with some cash left over for a couple of quality sticks.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

^^ What he said ^^

I rather put $400 into a wine cooler with wineador drawers that can hold 500 sticks and then sink the rest into filling it.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

lukesparksoff said:


> how much would you pay for a new Elie Bleu flor de alba Humidor with it's Original authenticy papers #378
> 
> Is $1800 to much LOL


I'll take a Waxing Moon for $400 and spend the rest on cigars any day! :biggrin1:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I've got a guitar with green flame maple. Love that finish.

Quilted maple actually










But not enough to spend that much on a humidor.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I saw that on Craigslist myself


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Here's a PRS that "might" run you a couple grand:


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Not for me, looks like a good price but I would prefer a cooler and some sticks too.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> I've got a guitar with green flame maple. Love that finish.
> 
> Quilted maple actually
> 
> But not enough to spend that much on a humidor.


We gotta jam Brother Chris! :music:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

all together what i put in a humi needs to cost more than the humi so my two dollar sticks would never go in there and I have alot of 2 dollar sticks that would never add up enough to be put in there.


----------



## K.Jonas (Jul 11, 2011)

That Humi is beautiful, Id be proud to display it. As far as functional goes, I think you could have spent less and gotten the same results but obviously it isnt about that, its about owning and displaying a collectors piece. This is something that may be passed through the generations. Not to mention you picked it up for half of retail. Id be grinning ear to ear!!

A few years ago I bought a Quickmill Anita espresso machine and a Macap espresso grinder. The setup cost about 2K with options and cutom portafilter baskets and tamper. My wife and family really busted my stones. "I could have spent a lot less to make espresso". Maybe? But there is a level of gratification that I get, anything less would have fell short. Everytime I pull a shot of Intelligentsia BlackCat Im reminded of my meager success(im just a dirty plumber) and I grin ear to ear!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I'd spend a couple more G's and build a walk in.


----------



## aemdee (Jun 9, 2011)

It's definitely a thing of beauty but think I would rather spend it on sticks 

It's about the right price for one of those though. I've seen similar Elie Bleu's for £1600 - £1800.


----------



## aemdee (Jun 9, 2011)

Would much prefer those guitars BTW


----------

